

Top 350 HN Users - d0ne
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=site:news.ycombinator.com+3100...100000+inurl%3A%22%2Fuser%3Fid%22

======
ColinWright
For the top 100 see: <http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders>

From: <http://news.ycombinator.com/lists>

------
zdw
Would be more useful if this could be sorted by average comment score.

I'd wager that most of the high karma HN users got there by submitting a lot
of articles that got voted up.

~~~
tptacek
I rarely submit. The mean of my comment scores also isn't very instructive,
because I get +2..+4 on every non-angry comment solely due to name
recognition.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I had to vote you up for that.

Apologies for the joke -- feel free to downvote. The meta was just too
difficult to resist.

But seriously, he's right: after a certain point you start getting upvotes
just -- because.

I'm not nowhere near as in the stratosphere as tptacek, but even I see it
happen to my own comments from time to time. It was a lot more visible when
everybody could see the comment scores.

------
benologist
3100 can't be the threshold for top 350 ... I'm almost on that and I'm a jerk.

------
tzs
OT: does Google intentionally delay results after 10 pages? On the 10th page,
it made me do a CAPTCHA to prove I was not a bot, and then every subsequent
page took a couple seconds to load. It had been nearly instantaneous before
that.

~~~
etcet
It might have something to do with the query looking a lot like a google dork
(a search used to find vulnerable web apps)

------
amirmc
When I try the link I get redirected to google.co.uk. Is this happening for
anyone else?

~~~
raganwald
I get redirected to google.ca and it frobs the parameters. Thanks, Google,
once again for ruining things with your “region-specific” search experience.

------
wazoox
I think the comment average to be a better measure. Some have high scores
because they simply spend much too much time here :)

~~~
grandalf
True, but some have higher average comment scores b/c they avoid making
comments they expect will just earn 1 point, even if doing so would be
beneficial to the discussion.

------
burgerbrain
Clicking through the pages of this triggered google's captcha for me.

------
Zak
I see only 183 in the results, not 350. Mine is not among them, though my
karma is in the appropriate range and higher than some that are shown. Neat
trick though.

------
SoftwareMaven
My karma is 1000 points low in Google's index. I wonder how that affects the
"top 350" ranking.

------
blackboxxx
Unfortunately, this scoring of comments and karma preys on my OCD and
competitive personality.

However, until I get psychological therapy from a certified professional, I
kindly ask you vote me up. Thanks.

